# Severe cramp and low back pain at 5 days post FET transfer - should I be worried



## Jinky (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there

I am new to this thread bu would really like some advice if you can help

I am on holiday during my TWW (had tratment abroad in Barcelona) 

About  3.30pm yesterday I started to get really strong AF type cramps and pain in my lower back. It was  so strong I couldn't walk around at all and I was terrified because it reminded me of my miscarriage (although the pain wasn't quite as bad).  

After about 20 mins the pain shifted to my left ovary and was like a 'stitch'.  By 4.30 it had gone completely.

I didn't have any bleeding but don't think I would do whilst on the progesterone and estrogen. 

If this has happened to anyone else (whether positive or negative outcome) I would really like to know so I can mentally prepare.

I know what pregnant feels like so its hard not to compare with last time even if I'm being totally paranoid!

thanks so much. jinky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Lots of women get cramping and other symptoms (others may get none)...it could well be down to the drugs (progesterone/oestrogen supplements) or it could be implantation or it could just be your ovaries and body adjusting after all the procedures and drugs through treatment.

Have a look at this poll on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

I'm sorry you feel the symptoms are similar to previous miscarriage but each treatment cycle can vary so much in response and symptoms as can each pregnancy...so although it's easier said than done, try not to compare anything to past experiences.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jinky (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Natasha

Its sooooo hard not to go into paranoid mode during this period isnt it but it really heps when someone offers a steadying word so thanks for your reply x


----------

